# Sobre Esculturas kinéticas



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2008)

Escultura kinética publicitaria BMW






Este video que verán es sencillamente espectacular. Es sobre las Esculturas Kinéticas del artista Theo Jansen, quien crea una combinación de esculturas y máquinas que literalmente caminan, utilizando únicamente el viento como su fuente de energía.






Esculpiendo con campos magnéticos


----------



## santiago (Ago 9, 2008)

increible lo de las esferas, simplemente increible, de todos fue el que mas me gusto, una matris impresionante para mover tan precisamente tantas pelotitas

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 10, 2008)

supongo que las esferas estan unidas a las cuerdas y estas son recogidas y "aflojadas"por pequeños motores. y el de los japoneses se me hace que es algun tipo de fluido ferromagnetico. simplemente brillante y muy ingenioso. lo de jansen, guau, que cabeza. saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 10, 2008)

Que beleza....  :O


----------

